# Job offer in Dubai



## schreens (Nov 21, 2007)

I am hoping for some advice, as the titke suggests I have been offered a position in Dubai working with a University in Knowledge Village, and am currently considering it.
The offer is:
Salary 180000
Housing Allow 100000
Education Allowance 33000

I would be travelling with my wife and 2 children (ages 5 & 7), and am unsure what sort of a life I would leading them into. 
My wife is a visual arts teacher, and would be interested in working, but is unsure how easy it would be to find work.
I do not want to spend all my days in the car between work and home, so would need to live near to KV.

Happy to hear any advice/suggestions, final contract negotiations are this week.


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi there, hope you are ok

I have just accepted a position in Dubai and start early next year.

i work in the Construction Industry so the pay roles are slightly different however the housing allowance you have been quoted is roughly the same as mine, however i am on my own but most people i have spoke to have said you can get a nice place for about 6000dh which will leave you a bit for gas water electric food etc. 

Education allowance i cant help you on sorry.

I havent sorted out my accomodation yet mainly because i still dont know where to look as i dont know the good/bad areas

hope this is of some help


----------



## schreens (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Shauny,

I have since spoken with the company and have requested an increase across the board. One of the issues that I have discovered is that in most cases you are required to pay your rent 12 months in advance.
Good luck kwith the construction job


----------



## Alkaz007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Guys,
Before I moved to Dubai I had no idea about costs, I just realised them when I arrived. A couple with 3 yrs old boy

1 bedroom small flat in Mall of Emirates area - 95.000AED (current price) 
Food bill per month - 2000AED per month (only grocery)
Utility bill - 600-700AED per month(including gov. tax???)
Nusrery - 2500AED per month.
Entertaiment - depends how you would like to party 
Gas/Petrol - around 600AED per month (light driving)

So you have some idea about costs now


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

housing and education allowance below budget, you will need at least a 2 bed, currently 130 - 150k. Education - I pay 28,000 dhs a year for a three year old.


----------

